# My heart dropped



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! Total bummer. The good think is, it will grow back... But in the mean time that really sucks!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweet, i am still laughing at that signature line LOL. that is hilarious


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh how I feel for you just going through that. I had even taken photos so mine was no mistake


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh no- I'm so sorry! I clipped Max right down a couple months ago because the vet shaved his leg to put an IV in and that bald spot looked silly. So I tried to even it out, but I am not a groomer, and very much an amateur, and he wound up with pretty much a shave down:bulgy-eyes:
It's grown in a bit and looks better now, but I understand your dismay. For me, it was at my own hands, so I only had myself to blame.

But Penny is so adorable regardless, and she is a puppy still right? Maybe the shave down is a blessing in disguise and will help you get through the blowing coat phase easier.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It does grow quickly, but that must have been such a shock. I don't know whether I would have cried or gotten furious. I have found a shorter trim on my 8 month old makes things easier for me.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Picture please. I want to see what her color looks like with out the fluff. I know she used to be brindle down at the skin... but has that changed?


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

i will have to get a picture tonight. i was noticing the brindle more and more but now that its cut off... oh my the brindle really shows.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

She's too gorgeous for a haircut to make any difference! What a sweetie.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

That is my absolute worse nightmare. I probably would have been so mad I would have cried and might have even puked. I don't know why it upsets me so much. 

I remember my first poodle, a toy named Tinsel, when I was around 18 years old. I'd been helping out at a grooming shop with my sister for years (and for years after) and I was spoiled and lazy with his grooming. I liked him long and our groomer friend was nice enough to comb him out when I'd let him get matted. Well, eventually enough was enough! She knew my skill level and she wanted to teach me a lesson!! I took him in for grooming and she flat out refused to brush him out for me. She insisted he had to be shaved. 

And shaved she did. She put him in a very short Kennel Clip. I cried. 

But the lesson was learned and he never got that matted again. 

I think my own stress over "learning the hard way" made me sensitive to the fear that it could happen again. I mostly groomed Tinsel myself and I only and really only had the groomer step in when I knew I'd let him get matted. 

I tried to convince myself to take Hazel to a groomer to set her pattern but I couldn't get passed the fear that they would shave her "by mistake". And I just couldn't do it. (To be fair, with Tinsel my groom was completely upfront with me about shaving him. She told me upfront and the reason why.)

I'm sure your girl looks lovely and she will grow out!!! But man, that's my own worse Poodle Nightmare!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

after i got over the initial shock.:afraid: i was ok. i mean it will grow out and its not life threatning so that is good. It sure didnt seem to effect her. Penny has had more energy than she has ever had LOL. You should see her running free in the yard. Maybe she feels like she is streaking :aetsch:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My condolences...................................that is MY worst nightmare too! I'm sure my Molly could care less about her hair but I'm like a 'pageant Mom' when it comes to her hair!!! LOL! 
Penny is such a beautiful and unusually colored girl, she couldn't possibly look bad!! Besides, puppy's coats seem to grow faster than can be kept up with, and it'll only be a few weeks before you have fluff again!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, itzmeigh, you told on yourself with that one. I would never have done it! :aetsch: 

Sugarfoot has already had one "omg how'd he get matted so quick?" shave down; he grew back! Not to mention when I had to shave his *ears* because being in the cone left them matted. 

This evening I noticed a tangle in his beard. At first I was like, "Eh, I'm grooming him Friday." But then I imagined having to shave off his beard. 

A minute later he was on the grooming table enduring a brushing! :lol:

Enjoy the low-maintenance short clip while it lasts!

--Q


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think you took that pretty well. Most people would have completely melted down. 

Mistakes happen... I know this is a tired line but hair does grow back. I can imagine that was quite a disappointment though. 

I've had to shave mine short a couple of times because there was an opps while I was clipping or scissoring. Darn kids have a hard time standing still. _


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm sure Penny looks just great. I remember bringing Brandon to get groomed the first time and I told the groomer to give him a fresh clean hairdo. Needless to say she shaved her. I was in shock but I know he probably felt great. It grows back quickly thank goodness.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

You have to post a pic of her, I bet she still looks amazing. With her coloring I don't think there is a hair cut out there that could make her look bad. Still if someone had done that to one of mine I would be livid! The one time I took one of my Tpoos to a groomer (Killa for a bath and hair chalk) I said don't get anywhere near her with clippers or shears even for her sani or feet. I think they got the idea, lol. She just looked at me with big eyes and said "Oh ok".


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

the hair looks longer in the pictures than it really is. LOL. In one picture you can see Gypsy my Pom. Poor Gypsy has been enduring the puppy stage of penny pretty well so far. Usually she climbs up on my chest and they nip at each other and guess who is in the middle and usually ends up getting the teeth to the arm, or stomach, or leg, or shoulder. ME. For some reason i am home base when they play.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I just LOVE Penny's color!! It's not as bad as I imagined... I thought she'd been shaved down with a 10 or something. Phew!

I'd be highly angry if that happened to one of my dogs. I am a groomer by trade, so I have only ever needed grooming services once in my life when I was living in a camper, pregnant and waiting for our house to be built. The dogs got so completely muddy one day, that I took them to PetSmart for a bath. I said let me be clear- under NO circumstances are you to cut any of their hair- not even feet or sani area. NO HAIRS CUT! I got the big eyed yes ma'am LOL.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks, it does look longer in the pictures.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

She is lovely! I LOVE her color! She doesn't look bad at all and I'm sure she feels awesome. I have to admit that while I don't like short clips I LOVE the way they feel like crushed velvet under your hands. (That's why I like the T&C, best of both worlds! Haha)

How did the misunderstanding happen? I know there are different names for the same clip and sometimes people say one but mean the other. Was it something like that? Like, I know some pet groomers would call that clip a "Puppy Clip" but a show groomer would call that a "Kennel Clip" and a "Puppy Clip" would be long and fluffy like you would take into a show ring. So I could totally see me asking for a "Puppy Clip" and getting a "Kennel Clip". 

It really does show off her colors nice (now I need a before and after). I bet she could totally rock a Miami!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

She was being boarded for the weekend. I am trying to get her use to all kinds of situations. so the boarding kennel called and said she had an accident in her room and was it ok to go ahead and bathe her. I said sure that would be fine because i want her use to many different things. so they said would it be all right to trim her up. I said sure because she was trimmed up a few weeks ago and i thought that by doing this she would be getting use to the clippers and all. Never crossed my mind that trimming up meant anything but cutting a few hairs that were long. So from now on I am going to be more clear in what is meant by trim, clip, shave, bathe, all of this. I have been going there for years and love the work they do and i will go back because i know it was a misunderstanding. This paticular kennel and grooming takes such good care of my furbabies. When my italian greyhound bella (who was 17) had a heart attack while staying there, they got her to the vet in no time and called me on the way there. When i take the girls in there is never any hesitation about them going to the back. They strut right on back with the groomers or owner. Its funny that when Lucy my corgi would stay there i would go pick her up and when they let her out of her room she would run down the hall and go to the grooming room because she loved to get brushed. Every day she stayed there they would take her and brush her because she loved it so much. LOL. Never mind i am standing there to take her home she wanted to get brushed.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Penny is gorgeous, and that hair will grow out quick enough


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

here are my other girls all are gone now but Gypsy.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

Frotsy an American Eskimo
Bella the Italian Greyhound
Lucy the Welch Corgi
kali a Min Pin
Gypsy the Pom


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww, see she is beautiful! Nothing will ever make that girl not beautiful! I Love her brindle it is really gorgeous. Your other dogs are beautiful too. I love the spunk and spirit the pictures show of them.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Your pictures are beautiful! 

I would have been like you, I would have thought "trim up" meant FFT and a few stray hairs here and there. 

It does sound like your dogs love their grooming place and that is so important! I'm glad you are able to forgive the mistake and keep taking them there.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Penny looks great even short, and I love the pics of your other dogs! We have an IG and a couple of corgis here, too, keeping our Spoo company. Enjoy the short clip while it lasts and you have to get back to brushing! Lol

--Q


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Her brindle really does show now. The question is, what color bridle? Before you had said apricot... and it does look like apricot. I don't know anything about brindle... where's our color expert... Mahlon??


----------

